# Do points expire? [Wyndham]



## Charita1908 (May 31, 2008)

Hello!  I am a newbie here and bought a Wyndham (Fairfield Glade) timeshare about 2 months ago on Ebay.com.  I purchased 77K points which was a week timeshare that was converted into points.  While on vacation at Governor's Green my husband and I went on a timeshare presentation and was informed that what I purchased was under the "old" system and that my points will not be available to use in about 18-24 months since they will be phasing out the old system.  Is this correct?  I thought that points are points.   This lady kept telling us that we need to upgrade or we will be "losing" our points. Does it matter that what I purchased was converted into points?  How can I find out if what she said is true?  She also kept saying that where I bought was very old (Fairfield Glade).....duh I know that.....I just wanted the points and it was a good buy.....she really hated that I bought on the resale market.....was I tricked here???  Please help.

Thanks,

Charita


[Welcome!   I'm going to move our post to the Wyndham forum for expert help! - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jun 1, 2008)

You will not find out she said is truth.  Your points do expired at the end of your use year unless you do something with it (usally, you can extend the usage of it by up to 3 years, more likely is somewhere less than 24 month).  However, your deed will not expired nor the contract that convert the week into FSP point.  So you will get new points every year.

Think this as you have a week, every year, if you don't use it, that week in that year will expired.  However, since you own the right of that week, you will be able to use the week that come in next year.  And since it is a deed, it will not expire.

Your sale lady is using the term "expire" to confuse you.  It is common sale method.  Other like you will not be able to use your point to "exchange" (it means they can refuse to take your deed as downpayment if you want to buy more retail points from them).  You will only be able to "use" your point at your home resort (it is the same as retail purchase at the ARP persiod).  Or your resort MF will subject to "increase" big time (all resort's MF will subject to increase with time eventually).  Generally, what they say is from selling purpose and not in the world of real use the contract.  And what they say are usually patially true even if you buy points from them as well as you buy from resale But are pure false if you ask them to write it down.

Jya-Ning


----------



## jercal10 (Jun 1, 2008)

To put it more clearly:

1) Your points are ok and your 77k/ YEAR  expire at the end of every use year, and you get a new set of 77K the following year.

You can with enough notice  deposit in the "points credit pool" to use in future years, or trade them to RCI where you have 3 years to use.
*
Your points are deeded and no one is going to take them away from you*.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Jun 1, 2008)

While Wyndham has some very nice properties, and the system is very flexible, it has been my experience that they have some of the sleaziest salespeople left in the timeshare business. I too purchased points via E-bay and am thankful I did for the money it saved me. However, on every visit that I subject myself to an "owner survey" (aka sales pitch) I get some of the same half-truths and outright lies.  After hearing some whoppers over the years I now just smile, keep saying no to their sales pitch and patiently wait for my "gift".


----------



## Charita1908 (Jun 1, 2008)

jercal10 said:


> To put it more clearly:
> 
> 1) Your points are ok and your 77k/ YEAR  expire at the end of every use year, and you get a new set of 77K the following year.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much....this lady made it sound like I was going to "loose" my points in the next 18-24 months....it just didn't sound right....you are right my points are deeded and I will continue to purchase any type of timeshare via resale.  Again, thanks.

Charita


----------



## acesneights (Jun 3, 2008)

However,

You have one of the most expensive MF in the entire Wyndham system.

You are paying the same MF in dollars for your converted Blue week as someone getting 154K for a converted red week.

Essentially you are paying twice as much per point as a converted red week owner.

Generally, you can't give these weeks away because of the ultra high MF.

So, while you won't lose your yearly 77K point allotment each year, you might wish you could  

Stan


----------

